# * Music for Hazmat Zombie Radiation theme *



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I have all of the Gore-Galore's & love they're cd's. & I have most of Creepworks for a couple years now & some of his new stuff, also good cd's....... hard to say which I favor.
GG's are a little more intense i think,.....CW's does have a few that I love - Shivers is edgy, bio wastland ok, new Harpies......
I might have a few zombie audio tracks that I have & could mix something up just for fun for you.......


----------



## Monster619 (Sep 13, 2011)

Yea I'd appreciate that, thanks. I was also leaning towards 'shivers' I want something that is scary but not over the top like 'toxic melt' with all the sirens and helicopters lol. Put yourself in the guests shoes, your walking into a contaminated apartment building, white plastic everywhere, spilled radiation barrels, its foggy....what do you expect to hear?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Glad you said without sirens & helicopters....LoL was going to throw that into the background, but very distant....... & CW's gets the CD's in the mail fast !


----------



## Monster619 (Sep 13, 2011)

Well maybe very distanced is fine, not all over powering like your outside and they are on top of you lol whatever you think, work your magic....


----------



## AltF4 (Jul 24, 2008)

Something like this? (This is in my playlist this year, and it has a biohazard feel of impending disaster with a side of hazardous radioactive elements in your face (ears) )

SAM - Epic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjNoZ51xiMI

Let me know if you like.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Check out the soundtrack from Grindhouse - a few of the track on there sound like they'd work for a zombie/radiation theme...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtwD9iO_Vi0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NI7QeGChxI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgJG1BBUymM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBY99jGychs&feature=related


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Never heard of CreepWorks music and darn(!) wish I had it last year! After listening to all of the sample tracks at their site - have you considered Cellblock 13? That sounds like what you'd hear walking through a contaminated area.

As for Galore Galore's Sounds of Terror and Dark Apocalypse... They both are great _(bought them)_ but were both pretty repetitive and a bit snoozy_ (if you know what I mean). _If you don't, I mean it's repetative to the point of being a lullaby. So, I took those two albums plus Poison Props' Toxic Nightmare and mixed them all with sound bits from Terminator Salvation _(movie)_, Poison Props' Machines of Death and Poison Props' Low Freak FX. That all combined gave me the post-apocalyptic vibe I was looking for. Not sure you are going that direction for your contaminated room but something to think about. You may also want to check out Poison Props' Toxic album. http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=8


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

AltF4 said:


> Something like this? (This is in my playlist this year, and it has a biohazard feel of impending disaster with a side of hazardous radioactive elements in your face (ears) )
> 
> SAM - Epic
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjNoZ51xiMI
> ...


Luuuuved this!


----------



## AltF4 (Jul 24, 2008)

Glad you liked. There are lots of songs from SAM. Just going through them makes your imagination go wild.

Ex: SAM - Filter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuvLKfDYSy0

SAM - Murder Inc.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8q8qaq_x1Qc

SAM - Halluzinogen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPVEj6dGwy4


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Haven't forgotten about you,......been busy last few days.I have several dark tracks putting together that have a really good ambient post-apocalyptic sound / feel, just have to blend in a few effects lightly in the background.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok, here are 3 versions a little over 30 min long, 1 with just the ambient audio, 1 with some effects in the beginning (1st couple minutes) & 1 with a few zombie's layered in (around 9-12 min into it). Was planning some more throughout, but have other stuff to get to ( like finish my 3AS programs & mounting....LoL ). might be able to play with it again little later in the week.
1 - http://www.4shared.com/audio/xMwKvknz/Post-Apocalyptic-audio.html
2 - http://www.4shared.com/audio/SeZSIrFm/Post-Apocalyptic-effects.html
3 - http://www.4shared.com/audio/nY3wZ2PG/Post-Apocalyptic-effects-zombi.html

hope it works for ya, or anyone else


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Need's more "cow bell"...JK..loved um man!!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Uh....that's _udderly_ possible,.......just for you Bro, just for you..........LoL


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)




----------

